# Sparky and The Sunshine Boys Wishing You a Happy Thanksgiving!



## FaeryBee

*Sunny, Sparky and Shelby discussing the upcoming Thanksgiving Feast










OK boys, let's go! Follow the Leader&#8230; Every Thanksgiving is supposed to have a Parade!










Sunny:




































Sunny and Shelby:










Shelby:





































Sparky:




































And, as requested, full size versions of the boys' Thanksgiving Pictures:





































Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!!​*


----------



## aka.pody

Three of the cutest little pilgrims ever. 

Always such a joy seeing your little bundles of sunshine. 

Happy Thanksgiving to you.


----------



## Abby

*Very cute!! Thanks for sharing!*


----------



## FaeryBee

*


aka.pody said:



Three of the cutest little pilgrims ever. 

Always such a joy seeing your little bundles of sunshine. 

Happy Thanksgiving to you.

Click to expand...

Thank you, Arlene!! Kisses to Rosie and Charlie. xoxoxo :hug:



Abby said:



Very cute!! Thanks for sharing!

Click to expand...

Thanks, Abby. *


----------



## LynandIndigo

Hi. Deb. Your budgies are beautiful just love the yellow love the theme you have done to. Just beautiful. Happy Thanks giving Day to you and everyone.


----------



## Charis

Happy Thanksgiving to you and the sunshine boys!
Sparky has grown up to be quite the looker!


----------



## eduardo

Handsome boys you have Deb, they seem to have a lot of fun together


----------



## PipSqueakZ

Just beautiful, as always! Gotta love those yellow budgies!  Happy Thanksgiving to you all too from myself, Ollie and Oscar.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Thanks everyone!

This is the beginning of the boys' Thanksgiving Parade. 








*


----------



## FaeryBee

*Thanks everyone!

This was the beginning of the boys' Thanksgiving Parade. 
Sunny wasn't sure initially that he was up to marching. :laughing1)








*


----------



## eduardo

Haha, that's funny


----------



## rahonass

Your boys are gorgeous , and their Thanksgiving pictures are brilliant! What did you use to make them Deborah?

Happy Thanksgiving to you all


----------



## FaeryBee

*


rahonass said:



Your boys are gorgeous , and their Thanksgiving pictures are brilliant! What did you use to make them Deborah?

Happy Thanksgiving to you all 

Click to expand...

Thank you, Sarah!

I use PhotoShop to create my signatures and holiday pictures.

I got my PhotoShop (Version 9) program last year for Christmas along with my laptop and have played with it throughout this past year. *


----------



## jazzboys

Fine young men those budgies of yours Deb


----------



## rahonass

FaeryBee said:


> *
> 
> Thank you, Sarah!
> 
> I use PhotoShop to create my signatures and holiday pictures.
> 
> I got my PhotoShop (Version 9) program last year for Christmas along with my laptop and have played with it throughout this past year. *


Thanks Deborah, I wonder where you get the little outfits from and how you get them to, well, fit , they look great and the backgrounds as well, are they photo's you've taken yourself?

You've obviously worked hard at perfecting the art of photoshop


----------



## Crazy_Bird_Lady

They are beautiful! The pictures are so nice and clear. Sparky sure is cute in his first picture. I love when their little cheeks fluff like that. I also of course love the thanksgiving ones. 

Also I hope you guys have a great thanksgiving over there! In Canada we had ours back in October.


----------



## SPBudgie

*I am So thankful for you, Sparky, the Sunshine Boys (and, of Course, the Cute doggies!) - You all have brightened my life immensely, and I love you very much!
Sunny is so sassy in his pictures, whereas Shelby looks quite demure - and Sparky looks as if butter wouldn't melt in his mouth - and that Thanksgiving parade just cracked me up - best Thanksgiving parade Ever!*


----------



## NanaLucy129

*Love your boys! I can't get over how grown up and handsome Sparky looks. They are all quite beautiful.*


----------



## FaeryBee

*


rahonass said:



Thanks Deborah, I wonder where you get the little outfits from and how you get them to, well, fit , they look great and the backgrounds as well, are they photo's you've taken yourself?

You've obviously worked hard at perfecting the art of photoshop 

Click to expand...

Sarah,

I go "shopping" for pictures to use in my scenes on the internet. I take bits and pieces of different outfits and then alter them by cutting, pasting and using multiple layers to "make" the outfits. Some of the backgrounds I use are pictures I've taken, some are borrowed photos and some are pieces of multiple pictures that I combine to create something different from the original photos. Clear as mud -- right? :laughing1:*


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Crazy_Bird_Lady said:



They are beautiful! The pictures are so nice and clear. Sparky sure is cute in his first picture. I love when their little cheeks fluff like that. I also of course love the thanksgiving ones. 

Also I hope you guys have a great thanksgiving over there! In Canada we had ours back in October. 

Click to expand...

Thanks, Miranda!! I love when they have little fluffy cheeks too -- it makes them look like baby budgies. 
(I call my guys "baby budgies" anyway )
Hope you enjoyed your October Thanksgiving!!*


----------



## FaeryBee

*


SPBudgie said:



I am So thankful for you, Sparky, the Sunshine Boys (and, of Course, the Cute doggies!) - You all have brightened my life immensely, and I love you very much!
Sunny is so sassy in his pictures, whereas Shelby looks quite demure - and Sparky looks as if butter wouldn't melt in his mouth - and that Thanksgiving parade just cracked me up - best Thanksgiving parade Ever!

Click to expand...

Thank you, Ollie! 
I think you've summed up The Sunshine Boys PERFECTLY!! 
I'll go post a couple pictures of Kylie and Autumn so you can get your fix of them too. *


----------



## FaeryBee

*


NanaLucy129 said:



Love your boys! I can't get over how grown up and handsome Sparky looks. They are all quite beautiful.

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Lucy!*


----------



## despoinaki

so so so cute!!!!! Happy Thanksgiving to you all!!


----------



## FaeryBee

*


despoinaki said:



so so so cute!!!!! Happy Thanksgiving to you all!! 

Click to expand...

Thank you so much, Despina! :hug:*


----------



## Michelle M.

Now that is too adorable. I just LOVE your little budgies. I hope you all had a wonderful Thanksgiving!


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Michelle M. said:



Now that is too adorable. I just LOVE your little budgies. I hope you all had a wonderful Thanksgiving!

Click to expand...

Thanks, Michelle!
Best wishes to you, Cooper, Dewey and Ozzie from
Sparky and The Sunshine Boys as well as Pedro, Poppy and me!!

Our Thanksgiving was great -- hope yours was too!*


----------



## BirdCrazyJill

*What a great group to brighten up your day with their happy yellow color!! *


----------



## Maggief59

Loved them - especially the parade pic!


----------



## FaeryBee

*Thank you, Jill and Maggie! *


----------



## Beacon

Yay! I love this photo series!! Joy!


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Beacon said:



Yay! I love this photo series!! Joy!

Click to expand...

Thank you!! *


----------

